# Clostebol Acetate



## Tha Don (Mar 9, 2006)

i know what it is and how it is supposed to work, just wondering if anyone has any personal thoughts or comments on it?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 10, 2006)

Tha Don said:
			
		

> i know what it is and how it is supposed to work, just wondering if anyone has any personal thoughts or comments on it?


shit I had to llook this one up. It appears to be something that i wouldn't be interested in. here's some info for those who like me didn't know what the fuck the shit was.




Main >> Articles >> Supplements >> *In Depth Megagrisevit Mono Profile!*




[SIZE=-1]*Steranabol is no longer made and cannot be found under this name anywhere. If you do find it under that name, consider it a fake.*






*By:* Big Cat
*Megagrisevit Mono* 
*NOTICE: This information is for entertainment purposes ONLY!* 
*F*ull profiles on each individual steroid are here. 




*Pharmaceutical Name:* clostebol (as acetate) 
*Chemical structure:* 4-chloro-androst-4-en-3-one,17b-ol 
*Molecular weight of base:* 322.8741 
*Molecular weight of ester:* 60.0524 (acetic acid, 2 carbons) 




*Effective dose:* 20-50 mg/day 
*Average Street-price:* $5-7 for a vial of megagrisevit mono (1.5 ml) 
*Available Doses:* 15 mg tabs or 10 mg/1.5 ml injections 





*Brands & Products:* 
FarmitaliaAlfa-trofodermin (I)Transdermal GelSteranabol (I)40 mg/2mlPharmaciaMegagrisevit Mono (G)10 mg/1.5 mlMegagrisevit Mono15 mg tabs
*Characteristics:* 
*S*teranabol is no longer made and cannot be found under this name anywhere. If you do find it under that name, consider it a fake. Steranabol is confusing as well, because Farmitalia still makes steranabol Depot and steranabol Ritardo, but both of those are forms of the nandrolone derivative oxabolone cypionate (see profile on Steranabol). The active ingredient, clostebol acetate is still found in the German product Megagrisevit Mono however, but since that's a little long to pronounce, its either referred to as steranabol or by its pharmaceutical name, clostebol. 
*S*tructurally, clostebol is simply testosterone with an added chloro group at the 4-position. In itself quite ingenious. I mean you see all sorts of structural alterations to prevent a steroid from interacting with enzymes, but none as simple as this. By putting a structural alterations right on top of the 4-position, it cannot be 5-alpha reduced to dihydrotestosterone, thereby limiting a more androgenic form in androgen specific tissue like scalp, prostate and skin. And so of course, avoiding all problems associated with DHT formation like extreme cases of acne and serious hair loss. But it also prevent aromatization, so no estrogen is formed. That limits fat gain, bloat and the risk of breast growth in men (gyno). Needless to say of course that eliminating the stronger androgenic and all of the estrogenic components, this steroid is nowhere near as potent as its parent, testosterone. But you have to admit the beauty of it. Why use testosterone if you are only going to stack it with fortunes worth of arimidex and finasteride to block estrogen and DHT, if you can just take clostebol and be done with it? I mean if you are going to screw around and mess up the strongest anabolic, do us all a favour and just use this stuff. If you really can't take the side-effects and still want to use a steroid. Although I must say I loathe such people. Either you take it like man and accept the risk, go for the gains and get from it what you can, or you can't tolerate the risk, and then you should just stay away from all steroids. Period. I hate those "I want it all and don't want to pay for it" type of people. *T*his steroid is understandably weak and with little to offer to a serious user of anabolic steroids. Although it does offer us a form of testosterone that is perfectly fine to use under all circumstances when cutting. Its not a very userfriendly drug however. Megagrisevit Mono injections come in 10 ml per 1.5 ml injection That means 7.5 ml need to be injected on a daily basis. I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't like to play for pincushion. Women may find a use in this steroid as its androgenically so much less aggressive than testosterone, and a single 1.5 ml injection daily can give them appreciable results. Which is not so for males. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Mudge (Mar 10, 2006)

I want to try this one:



> steranabol Ritardo


----------



## bushroot (Mar 11, 2006)

I know some guys in the gym that seem to be on it


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 11, 2006)

bushroot said:
			
		

> I know some guys in the gym that seem to be on it


and? they rate it well...?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 17, 2012)

bumping old thread

is this just an esterified version of turinabol?


----------



## teezhay (Apr 17, 2012)

I wish some of these more obscure AAS were more readily available. I'd love to try Madol (AKA Pheraplex), but a lot of these drugs that have never been used for anything _but_ bodybuilding just aren't accessible worth a shit.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd love to see a UGL come out with phera, first thing I ever ran and I really liked it. Would be nice to go back now with a little more experience to compare it to. I've seen quite a few places carrying superdrol and m1t powders or tabs so I assume phera is around if you know where to look


----------



## teezhay (Apr 17, 2012)

Goddamn, I want to try it so badly. I've read that some users experience that same sort of "sense of well-being" for which dianabol is so beloved, but tenfold; to the extent that it's almost "euphoric." Perhaps my expectations are too high, but it sounds awesome!


----------

